# Where to get neck labels removed and replaced in Melbourne, Australia?



## dubfonik (Nov 3, 2015)

I have my tshirts printed. I have my satin neck labels on the way. Now I need to find someone in Melbourne who will remove the existing label and replace with my new ones. I called up one place in the city and they quoted $5 each (!!). I'm sure there are cheaper places than that .

Does anybody know of anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

If it's a pick and restitch job, you could be looking at around $1 per garment. $5 does seem steep unless you are doing just a few t-shirts.

Find a good seamstress in your local area, they can generally do it for a decent price.


----------

